# More Illegal Trade In Reptiles



## Pauls_Pythons (Jul 12, 2017)

Apparently this guy is well known but I cant say I've heard of him.

http://www.news.com.au/national/bre...e/news-story/2014ea2df76b99462aa802da999d8045


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 12, 2017)

They should do more than just fine the guy... as much as I love hognoses, I can't deny the damage they would do to the eco-system. All the smaller elapids would be knocked out of their niches and probably the geckoes too...  It's these people that give the hobby a bad name.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 12, 2017)

That's just one more scumbag taken down,unfortunately too many more to replace him


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 12, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> They should do more than just fine the guy... as much as I love hognoses, I can't deny the damage they would do to the eco-system. All the smaller elapids would be knocked out of their niches and probably the geckoes too...  It's these people that give the hobby a bad name.


can someone find him and take him out?


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 13, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> can someone find him and take him out?


I hope so!!! It just makes me pissed how they can't appreciate or native wildlife.


----------



## Bushfire (Jul 13, 2017)

2K is hardly a take down. Someone in the dept probably stuffed something up and a heap of charges dropped or traded away otherwise it would of been something around 30k like what that other vic gtp keeper / importer got.


----------



## Pete jay arr (Jul 21, 2017)

Why not legalize exports of captive bred australian reptiles most are bred here in captivity to the point that it is becomeing impossible to sell some species, the rspca even has unwanted or confiscated reptiles for sale,would this make it less likely and lessprofit able for poachers to smuggle natives if there was a legitamate trade from captive bred?


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 20, 2017)

I put this on the RDU thread but it is news.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2017)

Latest on RDU/Snake Ranch owner


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 11, 2017)

They need to make an example of him. If he walks away with a slap on the wrist it will just make it an attractive proposition to someone else after a quick buck.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> They need to make an example of him. If he walks away with a slap on the wrist it will just make it an attractive proposition to someone else after a quick buck.



Yeah, it worries me when they talk about a deal being made? I guess we will find out in November.


----------



## Buggster (Oct 11, 2017)

2k? Probably the price he’s getting for a single animal over there.
Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> They need to make an example of him. If he walks away with a slap on the wrist it will just make it an attractive proposition to someone else after a quick buck.


Nothing less than gaol time or else it means nothing


----------



## Longbeach (Oct 12, 2017)

They should put him in jail for 5 to 10 years haha


----------



## Smittiferous (Oct 12, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> They need to make an example of him. If he walks away with a slap on the wrist it will just make it an attractive proposition to someone else after a quick buck.


Couldn't agree more. Others have (rightly) copped time behind bars for it, why not him?


----------



## vampstorso (Oct 13, 2017)

When I think of smuggling,
I always think of those cockatoos in the water bottles.
I was going to link the images, but I know they'll upset me for the next week if I see it, so feel free to google something like "cockatoos smuggled in water bottles"


It's fascinating that borderforces in all nations go on about how serious and rampant of a problem it is, but don't actually do a whole lot to deter it.


----------



## cement (Oct 23, 2017)

Can't really blame him for wanting to do a deal where ALL the charges get lumped into a single charge of smuggling.
Smuggling sounds much better on your record then animal cruelty, or risking our native bio- security.


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 23, 2017)

cement said:


> Can't really blame him for wanting to do a deal where ALL the charges get lumped into a single charge of smuggling.
> Smuggling sounds much better on your record then animal cruelty, or risking our native bio- security.



Ugh... any deal should be off the table and he should be charged for each individual crime he committed.


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 23, 2017)

Exactly. Make an example of him to deter future smugglers.
I never understand the legal system. You get a longer sentence for robbing a bank than if you murder someone. And don't get me started on rock spiders.
Rant over.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Oct 23, 2017)

I don't get it either - people get massive punishments for smuggling a few grams of drugs, and not for animals? In my opinion, reptile smuggling should be dealt with worse than drug smuggling, since the animals can feel the cruelty they are being treated with.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Oct 23, 2017)

vampstorso said:


> When I think of smuggling,
> I always think of those cockatoos in the water bottles



That was particularly sick but not unusual, it seems to be a common method for smuggling birds. There have been a few similar like King Cobra's smuggled into the US inside potato chip containers a few months ago. http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/smuggled-animals-idUSRTX3CYZK

Who could ever forget this one, smuggling tropical fish from Singapore into Melbourne.
Thing is for every one tht gets caught how many get through?


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 23, 2017)

Pack the smugglers in a crate and send them air freight to somewhere nice like North Korea.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Oct 23, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Pack the smugglers in a crate and send them air freight to somewhere nice like North Korea.


better not make them threat to blow up us again.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 14, 2017)

This guy (owned Snake ranch and RDU) was supposed to be sentenced early November, anyone know anything more?

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...g/news-story/a422bdd0c720c7f5bfc0aa99df567b7b


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 14, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Pack the smugglers in a crate and send them air freight to somewhere nice like North Korea.



Or they get dropped off to Komodo Island... With no essentials.

Does explain why RDU is no more though.

Hope he gets the punishment he deserves.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 14, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> This guy (owned Snake ranch and RDU) was supposed to be sentenced early November, anyone know anything more?
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...g/news-story/a422bdd0c720c7f5bfc0aa99df567b7b



Not heard anything yet mate.


----------



## Yellowtail (Nov 15, 2017)

Looks like he's going to trial.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 15, 2017)

Good. Rolling all the charges into one didn't sit well with me.


----------

